# Your splitboarding setup and BC spots?



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm curious about what kind of setup you use for your backcountry riding.

Do you just ride and walk from the lift or do you ascend places without any lift? Perhaps even camping during your trips?

What's your favorite splitboard and bindings, or do you use snowshoes?

I personally don't own a splitboard as of yet and I've never toured on proper alpine skis. Only the usual wider touring skis on longer bc trips. Most of those were during my military service. I've been looking into getting a touring setup and I've always disliked snowshoes, so I'm thinking a proper splitboard.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year sold off the Gnu C2Btx BillyGoat 159 split, (32 Focus Boas softboots)with Spark Afterburners, crampons and Black Diamond STS Assention skins. It was a badass downhill ride and a rather cumbersome uphill go.

And went to Amplid Creamer 163 diy split, Atomic Backland non-carbon hardboots, Dynafit speed radical 2 tech toes, Phantom Alpha Ride/Tour Bindings, with 3in1 Cleats, Spark crossbar clips, crampons and Climbing Skins Direct chipmonk skins...and a set of verts (have not used them yet). 

Imho, hardboot set up is at a wholly elevated level with great improvement of performance both uphill and downhill. Kick turns are easy, a lot more efficient going up and once I got the boots dialed...much better than softies and not even tempted to ride softies even inbounds using a "one binding plate system with Spark's DH binders with solid boards. Infact increased my groomer speed laps to hitting 100km/h with confidence on the Amplid split.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last year sold off the Gnu C2Btx BillyGoat 159 split, (32 Focus Boas softboots)with Spark Afterburners, crampons and Black Diamond STS Assention skins. It was a badass downhill ride and a rather cumbersome uphill go.
> 
> And went to Amplid Creamer 163 diy split, Atomic Backland non-carbon hardboots, Dynafit speed radical 2 tech toes, Phantom Alpha Ride/Tour Bindings, with 3in1 Cleats, Spark crossbar clips, crampons and Climbing Skins Direct chipmonk skins...and a set of verts (have not used them yet).
> 
> Imho, hardboot set up is at a wholly elevated level with great improvement of performance both uphill and downhill. Kick turns are easy, a lot more efficient going up and once I got the boots dialed...much better than softies and not even tempted to ride softies even inbounds using a "one binding plate system with Spark's DH binders with solid boards. Infact increased my groomer speed laps to hitting 100km/h with confidence on the Amplid split.


Going to get into a split setup this fall, and would prefer to just do it once. What do you prefer about the hard boot setup for the way up? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last year sold off the Gnu C2Btx BillyGoat 159 split, (32 Focus Boas softboots)with Spark Afterburners, crampons and Black Diamond STS Assention skins. It was a badass downhill ride and a rather cumbersome uphill go.
> 
> And went to Amplid Creamer 163 diy split, Atomic Backland non-carbon hardboots, Dynafit speed radical 2 tech toes, Phantom Alpha Ride/Tour Bindings, with 3in1 Cleats, Spark crossbar clips, crampons and Climbing Skins Direct chipmonk skins...and a set of verts (have not used them yet).
> 
> Imho, hardboot set up is at a wholly elevated level with great improvement of performance both uphill and downhill. Kick turns are easy, a lot more efficient going up and once I got the boots dialed...much better than softies and not even tempted to ride softies even inbounds using a "one binding plate system with Spark's DH binders with solid boards. Infact increased my groomer speed laps to hitting 100km/h with confidence on the Amplid split.


I've heard many like hard boots for climbing and traversing. Do you have the options to let them flex at the ankles during ascents? 

How long trips do you do on those when you go into the backcountry?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Going to get into a split setup this fall, and would prefer to just do it once. What do you prefer about the hard boot setup for the way up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its lighter on the legs...felt like 1/2 the weight of the Billy setup. The lateral support when traversing the up hill edge is much more engaged and you don't feel like the split ski/ankle is rolling to the downhill edge. It just feels less clunky/cumbersome, more efficient and kick turns are a breeze. 





Snowdaddy said:


> I've heard many like hard boots for climbing and traversing. Do you have the options to let them flex at the ankles during ascents?
> 
> How long trips do you do on those when you go into the backcountry?


I'd imagine you are asking about forward/backward flex...the Atomic Backlands feel much more like a hiking boot. Due to its range of movement, results in being able to do a normal stride instead of like half strides in softboots. Also with the stiff lateral support it seems that you are not wasting a bunch of proprioceptive energy and attention of keeping your ankle and uphill edges engaged...thus I feel alot more balanced and attached to the split ski....hopefully this makes sense.

As for trips from the resort to the backcountry...weeniedom...5 minutes (Mt Baker lift served) :hairy: to 2-3 hours...but mostly about 45-60 minutes.

The slight downside of Phantoms vs Sparks. Sparks are KISS...keep it stupid simple and the transition time for the tesla system is a tad faster and less finicky. The Phantoms have tighter mechanical tolerances, more small parts and carrying the plates in your pack. Thus when going from tour to ride transitions...the secret is that you have to really pay attention to lining up the splits exactly or the plates will not rotate to lock. As for touring mode, with the tech toes, you just need to be a tad mindful of making sure the pins are engaged, the tab locked and not doing something too wild that releases the tech toes...or at least perhaps having leashes on. Thus I will probably switch to the Spark/Phantom colab tech toes and get rid of the dynafits this fall. 

The Atomic Backlands are a breeze to transition...its just flip the heel lock lever (10 seconds to bend my ass over)...I don't even need to adjust the buckles.

However being geezerily...I don't care about fast transitions.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd imagine you are asking about forward/backward flex...the Atomic Backlands feel much more like a hiking boot. Due to its range of movement, results in being able to do a normal stride instead of like half strides in softboots. Also with the stiff lateral support it seems that you are not wasting a bunch of proprioceptive energy and attention of keeping your ankle and uphill edges engaged...thus I feel alot more balanced and attached to the split ski....hopefully this makes sense.
> 
> As for trips from the resort to the backcountry...weeniedom...5 minutes (Mt Baker lift served) :hairy: to 2-3 hours...but mostly about 45-60 minutes.
> 
> ...


It makes sense, and a forward/backward flex could be a great advantage when doing longer hikes...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Paging @neni who has Phantoms and diy modded Dynafit TLT6 boots.

Btw...Sparks are a great set up and you can find some used for relatively cheap vs Phantoms are rarely found used, and new they are darn spendy. And then the hardboots are rather costly...and lastly another binding system (One-Binding pucks and Dyno DH plates) if you want to use hardboots on your regular solid resort boards. Took the big dive last year; certainly poorer but more happy.

Forgot to mention that hardboots are colder/get cold compared to softboots...so might also consider, depending on your winter climate, some neoprene cozy's for the hardboots.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Paging @neni who has Phantoms and diy modded Dynafit TLT6 boots.
> 
> Btw...Sparks are a great set up and you can find some used for relatively cheap vs Phantoms are rarely found used, and new they are darn spendy. And then the hardboots are rather costly...and lastly another binding system (One-Binding pucks and Dyno DH plates) if you want to use hardboots on your regular solid resort boards. Took the big dive last year; certainly poorer but more happy.
> 
> Forgot to mention that hardboots are colder/get cold compared to softboots...so might also consider, depending on your winter climate, some neoprene cozy's for the hardboots.


I did check out both Phantom and Sparks, it doesn't look too complicated. I can definitely see an advantage to hardbooting when splitboarding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ehm... hardboot really is a wrong term. Those boots are not hardboots. They are AT, alpine touring boots. Big difference. (Every skier knowing hardboots would laugh tears and say how soft AT boots are...whereas for us, being used to snowboard boots, they are stiff as hell )

I use two set-ups. BC boots (32 Jones MTB, a very stiff "softboot", combined with Spark on a Radical Lady Lion carbone split, and a AT setup with Dynafit TLT6 with Phantom on a Jones Solution. The first is for pow, or short ascents in high winter, or on trips where rather good snow quality is expected. The later I use for spring touring in Alps which means long ascents over glaciers, lot of ice, lot of steep long traverses and windblown ridges. The grip is just soooo much better with AT boots than with softboots. On long hikes it pays. However, if there's good snow? I always take the stiff softboot over the AT. Comfort riding down wins over safety hiking up then.

But for a BC/split beginner, I'd always recommend to go with a soft set-up first. You won't hit technical terrain, or do long tours yet where AT is an advantage. Get a good BC softboot instead. Good stiff sole, rather stiff flex sideways to have a certain amount of grip, AND get crampons for the split so you get more comfortable with ice and crusts if you meet those conditions. Only once you get into technical steep touring in spring, on windblown exposed ridges a lot, or have long hike-ins over rather flatterrain, I'd consider to get in the very expensive AT stuff.

Advantage of a good BC boot is that one can use it for resort riding, too (if youre not into park ), and if you decide to bootpack for a peak with your solid board, that boot will get you there much more safely than a normal resort boot.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> Ehm... hardboot really is a wrong term. Those boots are not hardboots. They are AT, alpine touring boots. Big difference. (Every skier knowing hardboots would laugh tears and say how soft AT boots are...whereas for us, being used to snowboard boots, they are stiff as hell )
> 
> I use two set-ups. BC boots (32 Jones MTB, a very stiff "softboot", combined with Spark on a Radical Lady Lion carbone split, and a AT setup with Dynafit TLT6 with Phantom on a Jones Solution. The first is for pow, or short ascents in high winter, or on trips where rather good snow quality is expected. The later I use for spring touring in Alps which means long ascents over glaciers, lot of ice, lot of steep long traverses and windblown ridges. The grip is just soooo much better with AT boots than with softboots. On long hikes it pays. However, if there's good snow? I always take the stiff softboot over the AT. Comfort riding down wins over safety hiking up then.
> 
> ...


Since I'm a fresh snowboarder I don't have my sights on very difficult terrain. The peaks I'm looking to get up on have varied terrain and unfortunately going up the safe side means a longer approach, but they're only about 400m vertical drop with peaks at 1200m.

I'm definitely not a BC beginner on nordic BC skis and on foot, but I have a healthy respect for the mountains. I will not be snowboarding or approaching very difficult terrain and I've scouted every mountain I'm interested in so I know all the angles and ridges under the snow. I'm more interested in getting away from the resorts and having a good time in the mountains than bombing down some epic couloir.

Sounds like a wise choice to invest in a pair of proper BC softboots to start with.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Sounds like a wise choice to invest in a pair of proper BC softboots to start with.


Yup, I'd do that. I mean, you can do first split trials with your normal boot to check, if it's something for you at all. If yes, get one with a sturdy solid vibram sole. Gives you so much more grip if you have to bootpack certain steep sections or hit steps in crusts. Resort boots are pita for that. Even those with vibram soles (like for example Burton Drive) don't give good grip on steep crusts as the sole is too soft.

To have two boots is no waste anyway, as skinning wears out boots quickly; a resort boot would be soft as rubber in no time if used for skinning. If you like soft boots, no loss. But if like stiff boots, you'd be disappointed how quickly you have to replace your formerly stiff resort boot.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been splitting for 5 or 6 years now and boots definitely are a big part of the question. A group of friends meets every April and you get to see people from all over (the western US) with different equipment. We even hang out with the guy who started Phantom. There is definitely a hard boot vs soft boot differentiation and it seems that many of the very hard-core people are on hard (or AT, as neni says) boots. There is even a running joke about hard booters vs soft booters now, but it's all in good fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> To have two boots is no waste anyway, as skinning wears out boots quickly; a resort boot would be soft as rubber in no time if used for skinning. If you like soft boots, no loss. But if like stiff boots, you'd be disappointed how quickly you have to replace your formerly stiff resort boot.


Yup, 2 pairs of boots...even AT boots soften up a tad.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I've actually rigged up my old 170 camber split for snowsurf boots, whatever works for you. With boot crampons I still get around, but that board is mainly for powder of course. Those boots aren't as bulky, so I don't need semis either. Use Burton Tourist with another split for technical stuff, those boots are more mid stiff, and works for everything else. Not as rigid sole as Deeluxe or 32, but so comfy. Strapping into the highback for better traversing does wonders.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm curious about what kind of setup you use for your backcountry riding.
> 
> Do you just ride and walk from the lift or do you ascend places without any lift? Perhaps even camping during your trips?
> 
> ...


What was your military service? My first BC trips were in the marine corps back in the late 80’s. Gives you a healthy respect for being solo in the elements.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> What was your military service? My first BC trips were in the marine corps back in the late 80’s. Gives you a healthy respect for being solo in the elements.


I did my conscription time as an army ranger up in the northern Sweden. After that I was fed up with snow and the cold for a long time...  After that I mostly did summer trips when going out in the wild/BC.

I don't see myself going on anything else that day trips in the wintertime now. I think I'm going to hold off on the split boarding until next year though. Maybe I'll look into a set up at the end of this season.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

neni said:


> To have two boots is no waste anyway, as skinning wears out boots quickly; a resort boot would be soft as rubber in no time if used for skinning. If you like soft boots, no loss. But if like stiff boots, you'd be disappointed how quickly you have to replace your formerly stiff resort boot.


I just realized I killed my IONs exactly this way, which should be on the stiffer side of the soft boot just after a week of skinning last year. Basically what happened is that they lost lance grip and get loose very easily. I hope I can get some replacements from burton maybe because these IONs served me well over last few years.


----------

